# Instability



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't want this to come off as any way ungrateful for the amazing ROMS that the developers have built. You guys are absolutely amazing and the way you do the things you do and the way you have been so helpful to those of us who haven't a clue how you do it but get to enjoy the fact that you do. Thank you!
I have tried several different Gingerbread ROMS and none of them seem to be totally stable. Either market force closes (which DroidTh3ory fixed) or the radios keep bouncing from 3G to 4G to 1X or sometimes no signal at all. My question is, "is there a Gingerbread ROm that is completely stable?" one that has had all the issues worked out?
Like I said, I don't mean to sound ungrateful in any way. You guys are awesome. It's just that I had some really cool setups going with different GBRoms and things just stopped working right or they never actually did. 
I have a Thunderbolt btw


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems like from reading posts the GB ROMs based off of the new base are much more stable than the ones based off the previous leaked GB base. Those would be the new ROMs by DroidTh3ory and chingy51o also builds off the new GB base. Give Gingeritis a try if you haven't yet. A lot of people seem to really like that ROM.


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

that's weird, because droidtheory has switched back to his modded kernel because of all the reboot problems on the new htc gb kernel. 
I like droidtheory's roms, using infusedtheory v1.2 right now.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

DroidTh3ory is a gifted guy definitely. I like all the ROMs of his i have seen. I just want them to be error free. And I know that he and the Th3ry team are working hard on all of them. I was just wanting to know whats stable already. If you have a stable one please tell me your kernel, radio, and rom


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Gingeritis 3d with chingys new radio leak and ziggys kernel, which comes on the rom. Rock solid.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

sonami said:


> Gingeritis 3d with chingys new radio leak and ziggys kernel, which comes on the rom. Rock solid.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


do you have the link for the beta 6?


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:
 

> Seems like from reading posts the GB ROMs based off of the new base are much more stable than the ones based off the previous leaked GB base. Those would be the new ROMs by DroidTh3ory and chingy51o also builds off the new GB base. Give Gingeritis a try if you haven't yet. A lot of people seem to really like that ROM.


I've been using Gingeritis for about four days now. Absolutely solid and amazing. This Rom is wicked awesome!. (Ok thats my 80's flashback for all us old fogies). But I truly like this ROM


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I would recommend SynergyROM with the kernel it
comes with and the latest OTA radio. I've tried chingy's latest leaked radio and it gives me weird wifi problems.

Anyways, Synergy is as stable as it gets, super fast, and great battery life.


----------

